

C/C++ rule of the week - cppdesign
http://codergears.com/QACenter/index.php?qa=323&qa_1=if-you-can-exit-a-function-early-you-should

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Saving you a click: "If you can exit a function early, you should."

which is fine if you don't have resources that need to be cleaned on exit and
you can't keep them in objects that just fall off the stack.

